# filipino swords/daggers (cas iberia line)



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 15, 2005)

*** i posted this on the sword art section, but i thought i'd share it with you guys since half of the items im asking about is for fma.


hello everyone, what do you guys think of the new filipino swords line from cas iberia?! they have l6 carbon blades, handles and sheaths differ per model (kamagong, mahogany etc.). has anyone had the chance to handle any of them?! any comments?! opinions?! 

im specifically looking at these 2 sets: 
1) kris and gunnong set (bottom): 
http://www.casiberia.com/cas_website/pdfs/037.pdf 

2) pinuti and dagger set (bottom): 
http://www.casiberia.com/cas_website/pdfs/034.pdf 

more can be found on cas iberia online catalog. 


thank you in advance, 
5:12


----------

